# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Детектор движения на веб камере

## DeniumDMG

Предлагаю для тестирования свою разработку компоненты для системы домашнего видеонаблюдения.

Данная программа является регистратором движения на базе обычной веб-камеры. Программа имеет ряд настроек, начиная от чуствительности и заканчивая подгонкой под специфические задачи, такие как наблюдение за вполне небольшими объектами или с переменным освещением (например на улице из-за солнца и облаков может создаться эффект ложного срабатывания)

Мой алгоритм определения движения по изображению с веб-камеры имеет ряд преимуществ перед аналогичными продуктами, которые предоставлены для свободного скачивания, т.к. сам проект и создавался мной, что бы разрешить те огрехи, с которыми я столкнулся пользуясь сторонними разработками.

Программа поддерживает пока только одну камеру, имеет файл конфигурации и поддержку отправки сообщения на электронную почту при срабатывании.



Предлагаю для свободного скачивания и тестирования
http://vicp.ru/MD/MoveDetector2_50.exe
Программа в описании думаю не нуждается, но если возникнут вопросы по настройкам, то вот тут http://vicp.ru/My_projects_index_dw.htm есть полное описание проекта от начала до конца.

----------

free7 (12.02.2013), nesudba (21.11.2012), novuj (13.09.2012), sergemard (07.02.2013), Wolff11 (27.08.2012), yDaJIuTe (03.08.2012), алена 01990 (04.07.2012), андрій (15.03.2013)

----------


## reyn90

При нажатии на конпу включить пишет "Недостаточно системных ресурсов для завершения операции. ($800705AA)"

----------

